# What is "Vaxing?"



## Karissa (Feb 10, 2006)

I came across this in the first thread that I read....what is it???


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

That's shorthand for "vaccinating" or "immunizing." It's a pretty frequent discussion topic here, as many parents have concerns about the safety of vaccines and the frequency of the dosing schedule as recommended by the Center for Disease Control.


----------



## Karissa (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, thanks.....I thought that might be it, but wanted to make sure.


----------

